# Lowes model Kohler toilet



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was doing a duct job at a house and used the restroom. The water target seemed really low. I pulled the lid thinking the fill tube popped out of the flush valve which is common on Kohlers, nope. I lightly pressed down on the handle to fill the bowl and see where the water level is supposed to be. What you see is all the water the bowl holds. I can imagine how much this bowl gets scarred when dropping a deuce.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I asked the homeowner about it and he checked online and said there's a lot of complaints on this model because of this.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Just goes to show you get what you pay for Lowes has to save money by buying cheap and selling cheap


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How many different stinking ways does some engineer think that he can design a toilet??!! 

That is one ugly toilet! 

Apparently it doesn't work well and people probably flush multiple times to get rid of skid marks.........:laughing:


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Let’s get rid of the engineers and design it ourselves I recently discovered a (fill valve ) from another industry that is indestructible that could be used replacing the junk we have now but will put the overpriced maintenance tech working as plumbers out of work. In addi5ion the tank needs to simply retro back to a design concept similar of an elevated tank. I’m working on ides now if anyone has any suggestion or recommendations.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, I've installed quite a few of those and noticed the same issue. Those are the ones that use the plastic s-trap you bolt to the floor. It isn't even a smooth s-trap, kinda flat where the bowl transitions to dump into the trap. Each one i have installed flushed very poorly.


----------



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey save that toilet I have a 93 year old customer that wants a toilet with that little water he always complains about his balls dangling in the water with every service call that’s his first question.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I haven’t come across one of those yet.


----------

